# Florence Sydenham Antique Club Tractor Show



## JD100

Hey guys so the Sydenham Antique Club is having their first club meet in April to get things together for the show in September. As I am a member I go to all the meets to get all the info I need to help get the items and help we need and to advertise for the club. I will post info, dates, tractor features and events we will be having as the information becomes availible. I know that It's a bit early but thaught I should get this out to you guys of TF. If you guys have any question do not hesitate because this show comes around fast. 
Thanks guys and gals.
JD100.


----------



## JD100

Alright TF got some more info for the show. It will take place on the 13th, 14th and 15th of September. The featured tractor will be Massey Harris (other tractors welcome). We will have a corn sheller, and a threshing machine or two also. We are working on getting a steam engine in line for the saw mill that shows every year. The antique tractor pull will also return this year. Also we are having a tractor skills test. Lastly the tractor parade around the grounds will take place on the Saturday and Sunday as usual. We will also have vendors and exibits present as well. If you have any questions please comment and I will get back to you A.S.A.P and other availible info. 
Thanks JD100.


----------

